# Pollen Supplement/Substitute



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Lauri's Protein Patty Recipe: http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?287650-Products-like-Mann-Lake-Ultra-bee
USDA Recipe: http://www.beesource.com/resources/usda/supplemental-feeding-of-honey-bee-colonies/
Honey B Healthy Recipe: http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?252307-Honey-B-Healthy-Recipe
Ian's Protein Patty Reipe: http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?318910-Protein-Patty-recipe


----------

